Ask HN: What API do you wish existed? - fomopop
======
Multicomp
I feed the API a URL to an old XML web service WSDL. It determines how to re-
org the methods available on the WSDL into RESTful API friendly resources.

Hey, you asked for what I wish existed, not what was readily doable :D

------
jppope
Full financial breakdowns for all US government agencies. Including reverse
engineered Department of defense finances (not necessary to be down to the
line item).

